# έλεγχος ομαλότητας



## Ambrose (Jan 12, 2009)

Ο έλεγχος ομαλότητας είναι αυτό εδώ (από το Π.Δ. 609/85, άρθρο 7). Αφορά προσφορές για κατασκευή δημοσίων έργων:

"*Τα επιμέρους ποσοστά έκπτωσης πρέπει να βρίσκονται σε ομαλή σχέση μεταξύ τους. *Για τον *έλεγχο της ομαλότητας* υπολογίζεται για κάθε μειοδότη το συνολικό ύψος προϋπολογισμού προσφοράς που διαμορφώνεται, μετά την αφαίρεση από κάθε ομάδα εργασιών της έκπτωσης που προσφέρθηκε. Με σύγκριση του προϋπολογισμού που προκύπτει, προς τον αρχικό προϋπολογισμό της υπηρεσίας χωρίς να λαμβάνεται υπόψη το κονδύλιο για απρόβλεπτα, συνάγεται η μέση έκπτωση επί τοις εκατό Εμ του υπόψη μειοδότη. Ομαλή είναι η προσφορά όταν κανένα επιμέρους ποσοστό έκπτωσης Ει δεν είναι μικρότερο από 1,10 Εμ-10% ούτε μεγαλύτερο από 0,90 Εμ+10%."

Ιδέες για απόδοση;


----------



## nickel (Jan 12, 2009)

Καλή μέρα, καλή εβδομάδα, μια βιαστική απάντηση.

Αν η ομαλή σχέση θεωρήσουμε ότι είναι normal στα αγγλικά, μπορούμε να μιλήσουμε για normality check, που σ' αυτή τη σελίδα τουλάχιστον περιγράφεται ικανοποιητικά σε σχέση με στατιστική ανάλυση:

'Normality Check' allows to visually and numerically verify whether the data of a given variable can be assumed normally distributed.


----------

